# Some of my art! :]



## beethy (Jun 6, 2007)

Painter work (mostly): 























..some oekakies: 












What do you guys think? =D
I've mostly been doing photography later, but I'll always love drawing!


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow! Really good! I'll check your deviantart gallery and probably i'll fav something (like that mummy!). ^^

If you want check my gallery too (it's in my sig).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2007)

Can't say I am one for creating art myself but I like those pictures, I am with DaRk_ViVi on the mummy though.


----------



## Killermech (Jun 6, 2007)

The mummy one gets two thumbs up from me. I like it alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great stuff on the rest as well!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow. Just wow. Fantastic job dude, clearly a display of talent and professionalism. Bravo!


----------



## suppachipmunk (Jun 6, 2007)

I love the girl dancing with the clouds in the background.  Excellent work!


----------



## beethy (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks guys =D
I guess I'll be drawing a tad more again


----------



## OSW (Jun 6, 2007)

good stuff man!


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(suppachipmunk @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> I love the girl dancing with the clouds in the background.Â Excellent work!



Yeah.  That's my favorite too.  I like her pose a lot.


----------



## lagman (Jun 6, 2007)

I like the third and the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great job


----------



## rest0re (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> What do you guys think? =D
> I've mostly been doing photography later, but I'll always love drawing!Â


i just looked fastly but mostly it looked good to my eye. especially color schemes.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 8, 2007)

Brilliant stuff


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 8, 2007)

2nd and 4th are amazing, keep it up


----------

